# White stuff on my nipple?



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

What could this be? I thought at first that it was a milk blister, but now it is covering the whole tip of my nipple. Is it thrush? I've done so many thrush treatments (diflucan twice and gentian violet) and they haven't worked, so I thought maybe I *don't* have it afterall, but now this white stuff. . . The nipple with the white stuff is particarly sore, and both nipples are quite red.

If you think it is thrush, do you think it's safe (for the babies) to use gentian violet again?

Thanks!

Lex


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

do you think it might be Raynaud's phenomenon? that white blanching of the nipple. I get it - the skin looks white, not white discharge. Mine isn't painful though but I've heard for a lot of women it is painful - Jack Newman's book describes it as a burning, throbbing pain. and says its usually secondary to other causes of nipple pain e.g. bad latch or thrush.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I found this last night on thrush. This article really gives all the information available. Sorry you are having problems. Hope you feel better soon.
http://www.lalecheleague.org/llleade...tNov98p91.html


----------

